# 2007 BMW E63 - No comm with any modules.



## Spekulant (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello! 

Any ideas what could be wrong?
When key inserted and im pressing start button then ignition wont turn on, some accessories will only power up.
when scanning with scanner then zero modules will communicate, i checked all the fuses already.


----------



## HotGrbg (Apr 23, 2021)

Do you have terminal 15 to the OBD port? CAS dead?


----------

